# How to Easily Feed Jun-6 Into Minimoog



## zepking (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm not sure if I should put this in the DAW section or synth section.
I have the Arturia V collection. I was looking at how to make the stranger things theme. In this video, he loops the jun-6 main theme and then feeds that to the Minimoog so he can change some things to it in the Minimoog. He has a real Minimoog to do this though. How would you feed the jun-6 loop to the Minimoog via the Arturia V collection? 
I'm using studio one 5 windows 10


----------



## rezoneight (Apr 7, 2022)

I assume you're referring to the Mini V instrument? Can't do that with Mini V. You can only feed in an external audio source. The Mini doesn't expose it's filter as an effect.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2022)

zepking said:


> I'm not sure if I should put this in the DAW section or synth section.
> I have the Arturia V collection. I was looking at how to make the stranger things theme. In this video, he loops the jun-6 main theme and then feeds that to the Minimoog so he can change some things to it in the Minimoog. He has a real Minimoog to do this though. How would you feed the jun-6 loop to the Minimoog via the Arturia V collection?
> I'm using studio one 5 windows 10


Hmmmm....maybe I'm misunderstanding but it looks like he plays the main arp on the Juno, then....he creates a midi pattern in Live and runs the Minimoog using that midi pattern. It doesn't appear that he is feeding the Juno into the Minimoog. 

The main theme arp in stranger things is pretty simple that's why it works. It can be done on any synth that is capable of analog modeling.


----------



## rezoneight (Apr 7, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Hmmmm....maybe I'm misunderstanding but it looks like he plays the main arp on the Juno, then....he creates a midi pattern in Live and runs the Minimoog using that midi pattern. It doesn't appear that he is feeding the Juno into the Minimoog.
> 
> The main theme arp in stranger things is pretty simple that's why it works. It can be done on any synth that is capable of analog modeling.


I think the OP misunderstood what was said in the video (which I didnt watch until now). The guy just says if you dont have an arp like on the Juno you can use midi like hes doing on that newer Minimoog.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 7, 2022)

I agree with José. Basically he shows how you can create the ST arp on the Juno. Then he goes on to explain how you can use your DAW as an arpeggiator and uses a Mini for the second example. There’s no Juno being fed into a Mini.


----------



## zepking (Apr 7, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Hmmmm....maybe I'm misunderstanding but it looks like he plays the main arp on the Juno, then....he creates a midi pattern in Live and runs the Minimoog using that midi pattern. It doesn't appear that he is feeding the Juno into the Minimoog.
> 
> The main theme arp in stranger things is pretty simple that's why it works. It can be done on any synth that is capable of analog modeling.


Sorry, I'm new at synths. Rewatching. I think I misunderstood what was happening. The Minimoog was just used to create that heartbeat sound, right? That's what he was changing with the Moog....the pitch of the heartbeat sound (oscillator)?
The arpeggio sound was changed with the filter on the jun-6. Sorry about the confusion....I think I understand now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 7, 2022)

zepking said:


> The Minimoog was just used to create that heartbeat sound, right?


No. He’s doing the same arp on the Moog. So there are two separate examples. At the 4:35 time mark you see him tweak the filter cutoff frequency and you can clearly hear it’s the just the main theme. So there are two examples of how to achieve that theme. Like José says, it’s basically doable on any subtractive synth.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 7, 2022)

These are the composers who made that theme:


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2022)

zepking said:


> Sorry, I'm new at synths. Rewatching. I think I misunderstood what was happening. The Minimoog was just used to create that heartbeat sound, right? That's what he was changing with the Moog....the pitch of the heartbeat sound (oscillator)?
> The arpeggio sound was changed with the filter on the jun-6. Sorry about the confusion....I think I understand now.


Synths are hard so don't worry about the confusion. I've been at it seriously for 10 years and I'm only now getting to the point that I am not embarrased to put synths in my music. They are not that intuitive musically and you can study all day long for years about the technical aspects of a synth and it still not sound good. 

Imo it is best not to ask "how" a sound was made but rather "what" makes a particular sound. If you ask "how" it leads to confusions and you start worrying about the little bit of details. No sound really can be duplicated exactly so you'll head down a hard path and not know what it is you're "tweaking" really. But if you ask "what" makes a sound then you'll start to see the big picture. Stranger things sound, is a saw wave in octaves with filtering and envelopes. So start with that on any synth really that is somewhat modeled on analog synths and you'll start to understand it. That thumpy, thump is just a muted kick drum (kick drum with filter turned down). 

I tried it and did it in about 5 minutes. It isn't exact but it's close that if called upon I could spend a few hours and get a stranger things like sound.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2022)

I highly recommend the course Syntorial. I haven't even finished the course but even after doing the demo my synth programming increased substantially because the course forces you to use one synth and duplicate by ear synth techniques.









Syntorial: The Ultimate Synthesizer Tutorial | Syntorial


Syntorial is more than just another synth tutorial. It's video game-like training software, that will teach you how to program synth patches by ear.




www.syntorial.com


----------



## zepking (Apr 7, 2022)

Thanks for all the help.
He played the main arp on the jun-6 and Minimoog and the original was played on the sh2. But they all sounded pretty much exactly the same. Are the bass sounds the same on all 3 synths?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 7, 2022)

zepking said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> He played the main arp on the jun-6 and Minimoog and the original was played on the sh2. But they all sounded pretty much exactly the same. Are the bass sounds the same on all 3 synths?


Mostly, yes. Each synth has its own slight architectural quirks and was made with different parts and chips. But in terms of the synth patch, they are all fairly simple and really similar. The type of synthesis used here is called subtractive synthesis, and the way that works was basically mostly popularized by the Minimoog design, which in terms of UI and synth architecture became kind of a template of sorts for decades of synth designs.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 7, 2022)

For what it is worth - and it isn't directly relevant to this example (great patch, by the way, Jose!) - you can put extra effects on any synth - hardware or vet. Assuming that you are only using a vet, you can also control it with a separate arp or sequencer - such as your DAW may have.

Amongst the various vet plugs effects available are various version of Moog-like filters. So, in that way, you really could put the sound produced by a Juno 6 through the filters - and ever other effects - modelled on those of a Moog. Cherry Audio has the Rackmode Signal Processors.

If you add effects to a synth I highly recommend experimenting with saturation, preamp or amps. I also like to add a room reverb if I want it to sound like the synth is being played in the same room as other instruments.

I'm a complete beginner at programming synths, though. But I am planning on taking the Syntorial course.


----------



## rezoneight (Apr 7, 2022)

zepking said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> He played the main arp on the jun-6 and Minimoog and the original was played on the sh2. But they all sounded pretty much exactly the same. Are the bass sounds the same on all 3 synths?


The guys explain what they used on the real music in the video posted above. They used an Oberheim Two Voice for the arp, played by hand. SH-2 was the bass. Pro-One for the "heartbeat sound". But again, these sounds can be made just about on anything. But V Collection has SEM V which is an Oberheim emulation. Could use the Prophet V for the heartbeat. Maybe Jupiter for the bass (or trial the SH-2 plugin from Roland Cloud) if you wanted to mess around with stuff a bit closer to what they originally used. Find it kinda funny that I have two of the three bits of hardware they used for that (SH-2...just got it yesterday and a Pro-One I've had since 1987).


----------



## James_S (Apr 8, 2022)

This was my take on it during lockdown (I had to fill the time somehow!). I think the arps and most parts were done on a Jupiter 8 VI, the voice patch towards the end was Synclavier and the heartbeat was an ARP2600, all from Arturia. The main bass theme part was a Prophet 08.

As said elsewhere, most of these sounds could come from a variety of synths - I just picked the ones that got me closest to the original.


----------



## zepking (Apr 8, 2022)

Thanks for all the clarification and help!


----------



## zepking (Apr 8, 2022)

Y'all's mp3 samples sound awesome, by the way! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pier (Apr 8, 2022)

BTW...

I know you don't want to feed a Juno into a Moog anymore, but The Legend can be used as an insert effect so you can use its filter on anything you want.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 8, 2022)

Pier said:


> BTW...
> 
> I know you don't want to feed a Juno into a Moog anymore, but The Legend can be used as an insert effect so you can use its filter on anything you want.


So can Model 72, I believe.

On a different topic: how could you Pier? After all Bigwig did for you? And now you just cast it aside like a used up, aged-out lover. Where was Cubase when you needed to modulate a reverb parameter at your lowest point in the dead of night? Nowhere. But Bigwig was there for you.

How could you?


----------



## Pier (Apr 8, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> On a different topic: how could you Pier? After all Bigwig did for you? And now you just cast it aside like a used up, aged-out lover. Where was Cubase when you needed to modulate a reverb parameter at your lowest point in the dead of night? Nowhere. But Bigwig was there for you.
> 
> How could you?


KiloHearts made me do it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 8, 2022)

Pier said:


> KiloHearts made me do it.


It's always some developer's fault, isn't it? 'Sorry Bigwig, but with Phaseplant, I just don't need you anymore. And Cubase is just so much more... more.'


----------



## Pier (Apr 8, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's always some developer's fault, isn't it? 'Sorry Bigwig, but with Phaseplant, I just don't need you anymore. And Cubase is just so much more... more.'


Truer words have never been written 😂


----------

